

Sandwich Price Calculator - DanielStraight
http://www.cockeyed.com/inside/sandwich/sandwich_calculator.shtml

======
DanielStraight
I'm not sure how hackerish sandwiches are, but the guy definitely took a
hacker approach to figuring out how much they cost.

